

Ask HN: How many browser bookmarks do you have on average? - nashequilibrium


======
ElongatedTowel
0\. I have everything in a text file because I still haven't found a solution
that is easy to use, fast to use, allows tagging and a navigation that makes
sense.

I don't care much about synchronisation, but most bookmarking service
providers seem to care little about anything else with a few exceptions like
thumbnails or backups.

I've had a few ideas of how to change that but there are some edge cases that
are probably hard to solve (massive usage of tagging combined with ajaxified
access would probably require quite the infrastructure, thumbnail support for
a lot of websites is both extensive and requires worker queues/communication,
latency ruins benefit of search-as-you-type).

I hope some day I will be able to tag all open pages into a temporary holding
place, lasso all I want to keep and drag & drop the whole bundle into
preconfigured places (like development, python, javascript) which then
automatically tags them accordingly. And if there are some pictures in there I
want to be able to zoom in seemlessly to take a better look at what I'm
tagging. Then I open the sidebar, take the cat box from the shelve and I have
a workdesk of hundreds of cat pictures which I can shuffle, sort by name,
color or date, zoom into or stuff in another new box called favorites. Then I
remember I need to do some work and type "de py b" and it recognizes that I
want to take a look at all bookmarks tagged development, python, blog because
there was something I wanted to read but I forgot the name of the page.
Another click on sort-by-date and I'm sure I will find it.

Do many people need such features? I don't know. But it sounds amazing in my
head and also fast enough to be of use, because if I have to navigate trough
menus, type out the tags, or do the same thing a hundred times to tag a
hundred pictures I might as well google for it and stuff the pictures into
some session or even download them instead.

------
1123581321
I have ten on my home main browser and eight on my work main browser.

For me, bookmarks are for taking actions on pages (add to Instapaper, save to
Pinboard) or to remind me to be using certain pages (G Drive personal finances
spreadsheet, list of current work projects.) For that reason I don't use
folders or allow the bookmarks to take up more space than the width of the
browser.

------
tobylane
8000, where about 5-6k of them are archived and most of the rest are to read
once and archive/delete. I intend to put the archive in something else, just
haven't found/made it yet.

------
shail
I have approx. 500 links since I started using my own developed "Pins" app
(couple of months ago). Check it out:
[http://hmpgr.com/apps/pins](http://hmpgr.com/apps/pins), Invite Code: HN

------
ScottWhigham
I'd guess 1500 or so spread across three browsers. I like having separate
bookmarks in separate browsers, but this is a bit much...

